# Home/Homestead for Bitcoin



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

I will not say it's for everyone but if you or someone you know is interested in Bitcoin and has a homestead or a home with enough land to support a large garden and maybe some chickens, then maybe we can come to an arrangement.

Ideally I am looking for the following:


soil I can garden in (dealbreaker)
not so cold that a greenhouse is ineffective in winter
trees (dealbreaker)
near or in forest, access to natural beauty
5-10 miles from a small or medium city (2,000-15,000 people)
reasonable property taxes
water in some form ex. well, spring, reliable rain/cistern, etc. (dealbreaker)
not a super religious county/community (dealbreaker, I am not going to convert)
garage that allows winter use (ex - heated if area is cold)
I'm also interested in multi-family units in small to medium-sized cities. (Even better if my home/homestead is 5-10 minutes out of town.)

The amount I am willing to spend will fluctuate with the Bitcoin price.

Please ask questions or provide contact information only over private message, not publicly. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio is out. Even the Hocking Hills area gets pretty cold in the winter.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is out. Even the Hocking Hills area gets pretty cold in the winter.


If you don't mind I'll be the one to decide what is "out" when it comes to my own real estate purchases. Ohio's climate is fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You set criteria. The person said that area doesn’t meet them.

Please explain why that was a problem.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio has cold spells that render a greenhouse ineffective. 
You'll spend more money heating a garage than you will on your mortgage, for a few months anyway.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

ofanevening said:


> not so cold that a greenhouse is ineffective in winter
> 
> _Check out The Solar Greenhouse Book by James C. McCullagh. Growing produce in the snow and all year round by the orientation, building materials, etc. not by using solar panels. A greenhouse was built to his specifications at AZ State University in Flagstaff elevation 7000 ft. and it works.
> 
> ...


_Are you that fragile in your belief that you need to stay away from a "religious county"? That lets out a lot of the south... Lots of "religious" folk are pretty nice people that are willing to share their homesteading knowledge, not just their religious outlook. Just say 'No". _

soil I can garden in (dealbreaker)

_You can garden in any soil. It just depends upon how hard you want to work to bring it to an optimum growing level._

You sound like you're not very open minded and haven't really researched options very well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What is bitcoin? I would sell for real money only.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

By the time you settle on the property Bitcoin could change value 90 times


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> What is bitcoin? I would sell for real money only.


I'm holding out for gold. I would consider it a barter situation. 😁 
I need to look up the tax liability for barter value on real estate.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

What kind of price range are you talking about here?


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Cabin Fever said:


> What is bitcoin?


If you have to ask then why take up time to post in this thread? I'm going to ignore your comments moving forward.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Digitalis said:


> What kind of price range are you talking about here?


As I stated in my post, please contact me privately if you have questions.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm holding out for gold.


I don't blame you there, but why post in this thread?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ofanevening said:


> If you have to ask then why take up time to post in this thread? I'm going to ignore your comments moving forward.


Oh that's rich! You want people to help you, yet you have no capability of answering a question that someone asks you!

I will return your sentiment. Good-bye.

This is why I rarely welcome newbies.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio has cold spells that render a greenhouse ineffective.





Wolf mom said:


> _Are you that fragile in your belief that you need to stay away from a "religious county"? That lets out a lot of the south... Lots of "religious" folk are pretty nice people that are willing to share their homesteading knowledge, not just their religious outlook. Just say 'No". _
> 
> soil I can garden in (dealbreaker)
> 
> ...


It seems like you took my ad as an invitation to make your own commentary on my life goals. Rude, but that's life. I am going to hit Ignore so I don't see your comments from now on.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> By the time you settle on the property Bitcoin could change value 90 times


That's not a productive comment. I'm going to hit Ignore so I don't see your comments from now on.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You want people to help you, yet you have no capability of answering a question that someone asks you!


What a foolish thing to say. Plus, I didn't ask for help. If this person doesn't know what Bitcoin is, then he/she clearly does not have a property for sale in exchange for Bitcoin. And since that is what this post is soliciting (and nothing else), his/her comments have been as unhelpful as yours. Hopefully by posting this comment I will deter more foolishness, and maybe, possibly someone at some point will have a property for sale for Bitcoin and (only) such a person will contact me.

But yes, let's use the Ignore ability on each others profile. I would like that.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

I've lurked here enough to learn and observe, and one thing I have observed is that people here are more than willing to give pointers and suggestions and be genuinely helpful. However, they do not take kindly to people disparaging others for their suggestions. You came on here looking for help. Some have tried to help. You have been quite brusk and rude in your responses. And yeah, anyone foolish enough to sell land for 4 or 5 or 10 bit coin at current value is just that, a fool. If bit coin lost 10 grand in value overnight, they'd take it in the shorts. Feel free to ignore me as you have others. I have a feeling you've already burned your bridges here.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

JosephSeiss said:


> I have a feeling you've already burned your bridges here.


What bridges? I just need the post up so that _if_ someone does want to sell for bitcoin, they can reach me. I did not come asking questions or asking for help or suggestions. Yes, I will Ignore you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are nicer on your other thread.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Bitcoin only raises some major red flags. I know you can buy bitcoin with ill-gotten cash, like from bank robberies and drug money and stuff. And I know that trying to buy real estate through a realtor with cash can be difficult because you have to verify the money isn't ill-gotten.
Any way you look at it, wanting to use bitcoin raises suspicions, almost like there is something to hide.
Go ahead and add me to your ignore list. 😆


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm. I hadn’t thought of that at all. Seems to me he likely was an early adopter and sees an opportunity.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh goodie he block me so now i can talk behind his back
just wonder is there a real estate company that just deals with buy and sell in bitcoin? At some point in a private sale paper money is needed....right?
Ya i get that the dollar change's value ...my one dollar does not go as far as it did when i was a kid..but made out of thin air ( not counting the electricity use) money has nothing to back it up
Dollars have our pretent gold hidden away in Washington. I get that. Bitcoin value changes minute to minuet. 
The h&r tax tv ad with the guy on his cell phone looking at his bitcoin 
..im millionaire ! im broke. im a billionaire ! im broke. Heck he needs a tax prep company to figure out his tax return.
Whatever. im sure or poster friend thinks we are all hicks. and will find some upscale property owner that takes bits. want to know if the seed and feed store takes bitcoin ? If you have bitcoin why not cash it in use money to buy the land? 
Oh hellsbells lets go back to how to hatch chickens



.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our dollars haven’t been back by gold since 1968.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Our dollars haven’t been back by gold since 1968.


Yes i said that. But the dollar is a real thing..bitcoin is not. You cant hold.it on your hand put it under the mattress. But by all means go ahead and use the paper to buy it
By the way how much bitcoin do you have?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t have any. I am curious about the OP’s holdings.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

This whole bit coin things seems like one of those pyramid scheme things.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

A former daily visitor, I only pop in now and again...but please...add me to your ignore list as well as the other very FINE people you have summarily dismissed.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

O I don’t know for sure , but there are a lot of people making a ton of money with bit coin 
They buy low and sell high they have had a lot of big gains . 
But it’s just not for me .


----------

